# Birth Songs.



## MedicPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

What was the #1 song on the day you born.  Mine was "Afternoon Delight" by the Starland Vocal Band.


Never heard of 'em


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 18, 2006)

Tonight's the Night (Gonna be All Right) - Rod Stewart

And for those who are interested in finding out what your song is:Click here!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

LMAO!!  Apparently I forgot to put in the link.  OOPS!  See what happens when you stay up working HARD and then try to type.

I deserve a vacation.


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 18, 2006)

"I Write the Songs" by Barry Manilow.

I write the songs that make the whole world SING....


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 18, 2006)

Paperback Writer-The Beatles. I do not think I have ever heard this song.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 18, 2006)

All Night Long (All Night) by Lionel Richie


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 18, 2006)

LMAO Princess, how appropriate!  


Mine is You Don’t Bring Me Flowers - Barbara Streisand & Neil Diamond


I can't stand her! :glare:


----------



## firegal920 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not answerring this...no one here has probably heard of it anyway lol.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 19, 2006)

"Don't you want me"

Human League


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 20, 2006)

Wishing Well - Terence Trent D’arby

I have never even heard that song...

Oh so interesting!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aquarius - 5th Dimension


----------



## bubbazx3 (Jan 20, 2006)

This was such an interesting question, I had to look it up:

Fly, Robin, Fly 
Silver Convention 

Butch
EMS Captain
BFD


----------



## Phridae (Jan 21, 2006)

Say You Say Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## Stevo (Jan 21, 2006)

Let Me Be Your Teddy Bear - Elvis Presley


~S~


where's **** Clark when you need him?


----------



## SmokinGun911 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Damn! I just went to a webpage to find out and learned that the American music charts didn't even START until the year after I was born. Stevo, buddy I guess I pre-date even you. *


----------



## Stevo (Jan 22, 2006)

well _good_ *SmokinGun911*

it's nice to know theres a few silverbacks around in case the flatbellies in the PT threads start pokin' at us 

~Stevo~


----------



## Jon (Jan 22, 2006)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## emtd29 (Feb 12, 2006)

Rain Drops Keep Fallin' On My Head by B.J. Thomas

( Am I really THAT old?)


----------



## Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds- Elton John

Never heard of it!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 12, 2006)

OMG How could you NOT know that song....please tell me your kidding!!!

And the Beatles made that song not Elton John, I think the site is a little mixed up.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm Sorry by John Denver. Not a song I've heard of, or heard, to my knowledge, although I do like many John Denver songs.

My "life's theme song" is apparently Dreamlover by Mariah Carey, and although that, too, is a song I've never knowingly heard, I now completely understand why my life has been fairly crappy so far.


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

How do you find out what the #1 song was?


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

"Another one bites the dust".......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2006)

Walter McCracken said:
			
		

> How do you find out what the #1 song was?



Go back to the first page of this thread and check the second post.  There's a link there that takes you to a site to determine the song.


----------



## pfd_emt126 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Bad Blood, something EMTs avoid....irony??*




Bad Blood - Neil Sedaka

I love music and I have never heard this song.


----------



## pfd_emt126 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kinda Weird.....I looked up the song for my husband's birthday and this is what I found.....

Breaking Up Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka

Funny, but weird


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Feb 18, 2006)

"Play that funky music" Wild Cherry ... But my llife theme song is "Ill make love to you" Boyz to Men. Hmmm...


----------

